# oil issue



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

I have an older toro with an 8 h.p. Tecumseh snow King. It has oil spraying/dripping from the oil breather hose. I'm not sure if the oil drain holes in the breather box are plugged or could it be something else. I would think if oil was getting past the rings the engine wold be smoking. It runs clean and fine, just the oil drip. Am I missing something? It's not my machine and I don't want to tear into the breather to find nothing wrong. Thanks


----------

